# Magic Items Wishlist - HE



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

It's time for another installment. This time for high elves. This one was a lot harder than I thoguth it would be.

As a reminder, the Magic Items sections of the 8e books seem to only have 8 Magic Items in them, so post which 8 items you would like to see make it to the new book, along with any tweaks you would make to the mechanics of the item.

1. Sword of Hoeth

2. Armor of Protection

3. Talisman of Saphery (Replace "...in base contact..." to "...within 6"...")

4. Book of Hoeth (Change to "If the bearer casts a spell that includes any doubles, he may choose to have that spell cast with Irresistable Force. If he does so, he will also suffer a Miscast unless he rolls a 5+ on a D6. Note that this does not affect spells that include double 6's, which will be cast with Irresistable Force and Miscast as normal.")

5. Vortex Shard

6. Null Stone

7. Folariath's Robe

8. Banner of Sorcery


----------



## Bvajen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hum... well, for me at least the way I play if it's only going to be 8...

1. Vambraces of Defense
2. Armor of Caledor 
3. Helm of Fortune
4. Banner of Sorcery
5. Forliarth's Robe
6. Talisman of Saphery
7. Annulian Crystal
8. Guardian Phoenix

Didn't include book of hoeth simply because I never use it and it's banned at most tournaments I go to anyway.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

1. Vambraces of Defense
2. Armor of Caledor
3. Radient Gem of Hoeth
4. Silver Wand
5. Annulian Crystal
6. Bow of the Seafarer
7. Banner of Sorcery
8. Banner of the World Dragon

However, to reduce the list to eight would be a serrious blow to one of the things I love about High Elves. They simply should have a great wealth of magic items. More I'd say thhan any other army, even the Lizardmen, who should exceed them in magic powers, but not magic items.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

How about the stupid, massively game altering options that should be binned at the first opportunity:

1- Book of Hoeth
2- Banner of the World Dragon
3- Foliath's Robe (at the very least needs to be same type as Talisman of Saphery)

Awesome characterful items that add to HE without being broken or taking the fun out of games:

1- Loremaster's Cloak
2- Banner of Sorcery
3- The Vortex Shard
4- Null Stone (I still plan to use this to beat up Malekith in a Legendary Battle...) but should be 50pts
5- Talisman of Loec

The items that most people rely on because they radically shift the game should be removed for precisely that reason./ Banner of the World Dragon is an expensive choice and needs a BSB with little defense... but what it does is beyond massive. If you play an army that principally relies on magic then its game over right at the start. This shouldnt be allowed to happen.
Meanwhile there are lots of really great HE items that dont get used. Personally my favorite is the Talisman of Loec, which always got put on my prince (if you're outmatched then it can't hurt.. and its always fun). I would keep the fun, characterful items, not the OTT ones.


----------

